

Apple Now Has More Cash Than The U.S. Government - twakefield
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-has-more-cash-on-hand-than-the-us-government-2011-7

======
tnorthcutt
_That's because Apple collects more money than it spends, while the U.S.
government does not._

